# 2008 ROAR carpet onroad nationals at the Hobbyplex!!!



## FroBoy (Jan 24, 2005)

Official word is out. The Hobbytown USA Hobbyplex in Omaha, NE will host the Roar Carpet onroad nationals March 13-16th!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

FroBoy said:


> Official word is out. The Hobbytown USA Hobbyplex in Omaha, NE will host the Roar Carpet onroad nationals March 5-9th!!! :thumbsup:



thats it a shame, its in the middle of nowhere.lol. just kiddin, wish it was closer to me thats all


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

convikt said:


> thats it a shame, its in the middle of nowhere.lol. just kiddin, wish it was closer to me thats all


It was practically in your back yard last year, I didn't see you there


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Miller Time said:


> It was practically in your back yard last year, I didn't see you there


...but you will see him at Summit tonight, so don't talk too much trash, or there'll be...


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

Miller Time said:


> It was practically in your back yard last year, I didn't see you there


what? huh? The crack smoke was too thick! When the smoke cleared, I had missed it.

Didnt have the funds at the time (crack was at an all time high :dude: then)


----------



## Matt Bayless (Feb 15, 2004)

Is there a flyer for this race? Or a link were i could print one off? Thanks


----------



## JimmyJon (Sep 11, 2007)

roarracing.com


----------

